# Which model of BFD to buy



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I noticed that there are 2 models of BFD

*FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO FBQ2496*

*FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO DSP1124P *

Could someone please let me know which one
I should buy to do the EQ of my sub/room

Also could someone please let me know the difference
between the 2 models. I looks like I may not need to do any
measurements with the FBQ2496 as it detects the bad
frequency. Is my understanding correct?

Thanks


I guess my question is answered in another thread.
So please ignore this


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Here ya go!


----------

